# Apps for Kindle 3



## tschucha (Aug 31, 2010)

I know that Amazon has released 2 word games for Kindle but does anyone know if there are any other apps available for it?  I'm very interested in seeing what other cool stuff developers can coax out of the device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So far the only two are the word games. . . .but it's apparently in the works. . . .sooner rather than later, we hope.


----------



## wenzej (Sep 3, 2010)

there are some calendar and date planners also notepads just search


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

wenzej said:


> there are some calendar and date planners also notepads just search


Those have been around since almost the beginning and are more like books that just make liberal use of the 'notes' feature. . . . not dynamic at all, like the word games. . . . . .


----------



## geneven (Jul 30, 2009)

Today I got a message from Audible.com.

The message, signed by the CEO of Audible (a company owned by Amazon), states:

"We're also pleased to announce that you can now browse, purchase and download audiobooks wirelessly via the Audible app for Kindle, iPhone, Android and BlackBerry."

This definitely says that an Audible app for Kindle exists.

I can't find it.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

geneven said:


> Today I got a message from Audible.com.
> 
> The message, signed by the CEO of Audible (a company owned by Amazon), states:
> 
> ...


If you have an Audible account there is now an option to merge it with your Amazon account, after which your Audible library will appear in your Kindle archived items, to be downloaded in the same way you download ebooks. This is available in the US now and will be in the UK later this year. It's been discussed in this thread.

This has to be the simplest way to get your Audible library onto your Kindle.


----------



## geneven (Jul 30, 2009)

I just spoke to Audible (they called me, in response to my inquiry about the Kindle app) and they said that it wasn't released yet, but will be soon. They asked me to send a photo of the announcement I got, and I did. The thing that you mentioned above also sounds cool -- I'll try it!


----------



## geneven (Jul 30, 2009)

Linjeakel:

Your link to the thread didn't appear to work. I did find information about merging my account on the Audible.com site, and I am supposedly able to download Audible.com books into my Kindle 3. However, it doesn't seem to be working yet. 

I will try rebooting my Kindle and see if that helps.

It looks like the Kindle App I mentioned is completely different than this, but they are both cool and interesting.

I have a dream (cue music) about the integrated book of the future, with Audible.com type content and automatically scrolling text, together, in a Kindle-type device. Maybe Amazon has the same dream and they are working on it!


----------



## geneven (Jul 30, 2009)

Linjeakel:

Merging my library from Audible to the Kindle and then downloading worked great, just downloaded very slowly. I had to reboot before I got it to work. It's a wonderful way to join Audible with the Kindle 3. I wonder if it would work with the Kindle 2? I look forward also to try the Audible app for the Kindle when it is released.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

geneven said:


> Linjeakel:
> 
> Your link to the thread didn't appear to work.


Sorry! Try this one.



geneven said:


> Linjeakel:
> 
> Merging my library from Audible to the Kindle and then downloading worked great, just downloaded very slowly. I had to reboot before I got it to work. It's a wonderful way to join Audible with the Kindle 3. I wonder if it would work with the Kindle 2? I look forward also to try the Audible app for the Kindle when it is released.


Yes, I would imagine it would download _much_ slower than a book - an audio file is much larger after all. As for the K2, if your audio books are listed in your archive, they should be available for a K2 on that Amazon account also. I can't try it, as I'm in the UK and we don't get this merge option till later this year.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Has Amazon made any official statement on when more apps are coming?


----------

